# 'Kill Bill' star Carradine found dead



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

RIP young grasshopper



> BANGKOK (AP) -- Actor David Carradine, star of the 1970s TV series "Kung Fu" who also had a wide-ranging career in the movies, has been found dead in the Thai capital, Bangkok.
> 
> A spokesman for the U.S. Embassy, Michael Turner, confirmed the death of the 72-year-old actor. He says Carradine died either late Wednesday or early Thursday, but he could not provide further details out of consideration for his family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Sucks. The Kill Bill movies really seemed to revive an interest in his kung fu stylings. He was a perfect fit for those films.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Suicide? Damn sad legacy..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

danbo said:


> Suicide? Damn sad legacy..


Agreed. 

For some reason Carradine always reminded me of Mark Knofler (or the other way around).

Regardless, sorry to hear that Grasshopper has snatched his last pebble.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always sad when anyone takes their own life. Sadder when it's someone you like, even if only for their image. Occasionally guys like him make a hasty exit in response to health issues. The late character actor Richard Farnsworth, who I will always cherish for his very moving role in the wonderful David Lynch film "The Straight Story", took a shotgun to himself when in the middle stages of Alzheimer's disease. It may well turn out that Carradine made a rational decision. Lord knows he's had enough time in his life to make loads of irrational ones yet he still made it to 72.

Resemblance between Carradine and Knopfler? That one eludes me. I never met Carradine, but I did meet Knopfler (gave him a pickup), and any physical resemblance between the two has never drifted through my consciousness.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

His manager was quoted as saying "Natural Causes" as did another source. The suicide hasn't been verified yet it seems.

Though, yeah, his manager's comment might be a loyal attempt to preserve his/her client's "reputation."


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

mhammer beat me to it, but when I read this post earlier all i could think of was that a 72 year old person is very unlikely to take their life for mental health reasons. Intentional self-euthanasia seems a likely explanation.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe his cause of death will become myth legend like Bruce Lee.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Somehow the suiacide thing seems a bit fishy..his career was going full tilt and in interviews of late he was saying he was finaly enjoying life to the fullest. he had some decent movies and roles in the last few years.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/06/04/obit.david.carradine/index.html


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I made the suggestion of self-euthanasia before finding out that he was found in a hotel room in Bangkok. Not to cast aspersions on anyone, but "interesting" things are known to happen there, particularly when one is out for a little "entertainment". So, he may havedone this on his own, he may have had a little help. I'll wait and see.

As for seniors taking their own lives in a moment of desperation, there are actually two peak periods for suicide: adolescence and late life.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I made the suggestion of self-euthanasia before finding out that he was found in a hotel room in Bangkok. Not to cast aspersions on anyone, but "interesting" things are known to happen there, particularly when one is out for a little "entertainment". So, he may havedone this on his own, he may have had a little help. I'll wait and see.


My Guess is autoerotic asphyxiation (sp?) at least that's what "they'll" say it was.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An article in today's paper notes that Mr. Carradine was found "naked and hanging". I'm guessing here that depression will probably not end up being a central feature in his demise.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> An article in today's paper notes that Mr. Carradine was found "naked and hanging". I'm guessing here that depression will probably not end up being a central feature in his demise.


Wow you just can't make thisstuff up! According to this article he either died "from Masturbation" (I thought you could only go blind). Or "acute lack of air" How sad.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Wow you just can't make thisstuff up! According to this article he either died "from Masturbation" (I thought you could only go blind). Or "acute lack of air" How sad.


My Father is about 6 years older than this guy. Somehow, I just cannot picture my Father bare assed in a closet spanking his monkey with a rope around his neck. But I guess it could be true.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

> "There was a rope tied around his neck and another rope tied at his sex organ, and the two ropes were tied together and hung in the closet,"





> was in the Thai capital to shoot a film called "Stretch."


As already said, you just can't make this kinda material up


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...according to some close friends who encountered him, he was not one of the good ones. 

oh, well, RIP nonetheless.

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> As already said, you just can't make this kinda material up


They might as well have said he was "Killed by Death"


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's never good to die while jerking off. DAmn sad.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090605/ap_on_en_mo/as_carradine_death


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> It's never good to die while jerking off. DAmn sad.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090605/ap_on_en_mo/as_carradine_death


Too true ..... I want be found dead in bed with Catharine Zeta Jones ....... not a picture of her :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

he died in Bangkok while he Bangkok'd? 
OH THE IRONY IS JUST PAINFUL ON THIS!


[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlL0jB0j3YA]hlL0jB0j3YA[/youtube]

​


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Let this guy be a lesson to everyone: before you do anything, ask yourself if you REALLY want to have your corpse discovered in the middle of it after you're gone.

There's a reason your mother reminded you to put on clean underwear every day. It was so you wouldn't one day be found in a southeast Asian closet as fodder for the National Enquirer.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> [youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlL0jB0j3YA]hlL0jB0j3YA[/youtube]
> ​




You deserve a temporary ban for getting this song stuck in my head!!! :sport-smiley-002:​


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

> "I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine"


Words to live by ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

The papers of course are rife with speculation, but I wanna know just how he could have tied his own hands behind his back, trussed up his Roger and hung himself on the closet door??? Mayhap there's more to the story.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...according to some close friends who encountered him, he was not one of the good ones.
> 
> oh, well, RIP nonetheless.
> 
> -dh


I remember reading a story a few years ago, when he was in Toronto filming, that he was unhappy with the length of a line he was in to enter a popular night spot. Seems that his status as a star was being ignored by the door people, so he went to a locked glass side door and did his Kung Foo thing. It may have impressed the chicks, but he ended up in court over it.

He was promised he could leave when he snatched the pebble. Perhaps he finally did...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> The papers of course are rife with speculation, but I wanna know just how he could have tied his own hands behind his back, trussed up his Roger and hung himself on the closet door??? Mayhap there's more to the story.


Me *say* "I know me promise me love you long time, but maybe me kinda leave now before police come and implicate me enough to ruin me commercial enterprise"

I'm guessing Elliot Spitzer is thinking "Well at least I wasn't THAT impulsive".


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> but I wanna know just how he could have tied his own hands behind his back, trussed up his Roger and hung himself on the closet door???


Its not that difficult.
















Whoops ... Errmmm ... I mean "I also have no idea"! :smile:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

al3d said:


> Somehow the suiacide thing seems a bit fishy..his career was going full tilt and in interviews of late he was saying he was finaly enjoying life to the fullest. he had some decent movies and roles in the last few years.



Maybe he was quitting while he was ahead.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Over all, a sad and stupid finale to an otherwise notable career. I fear the way his life ended will be remembered more than the rest of it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

the FBI is not investigate the possibility or murder it seem as suiacide as been ruled out


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> Over all, a sad and stupid finale to an otherwise notable career. I fear the way his life ended will be remembered more than the rest of it.


Nah, not for me (and I expect lots of folk) Grasshopper was a big part of my Saturday Afternoons as a child...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

al3d said:


> the FBI is not investigate the possibility or murder it seem as suiacide as been ruled out


:bow: Grammar fail.


The Thai police have accepted the FBI assistance in their investigation:

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/b128008_thai_police_accept_fbi_aid_in_carradine.html


I think the only REALLY sad thing in all this for me was the lack of information the family was getting. By their words they have no more or less information that what is in the news because that is all the information they have been given as well.

Otherwise, I saw him in a movie or two, and that was it. Never was a fan of his work or movies, just not my scene, I was far more the Star Wars kind of person. So, like not jumping off roofs when everyone else was, I also was not Kung Fu fighting when Everybody Was Kung Fu Fighting.

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZGMVKaLLOI]HZGMVKaLLOI[/youtube]​


----------

